# Meet Layla



## Magicmermaid1966 (Aug 23, 2020)

13 weeks old ❤


----------



## Magicmermaid1966 (Aug 23, 2020)

I do think she looks more like a Cockaliar but was sold as a cockapoo.. she is just beautiful


----------



## Magicmermaid1966 (Aug 23, 2020)

full of so much life.. a real sporty dog


----------



## MacyGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Magicmermaid1966 said:


> View attachment 130822
> 
> 13 weeks old ❤


I think she is a Cockapoo. Mine looks more like a Cocker Spaniel too. Very different from what most Cockapoos look like.


----------

